# prelim 14 2006 dressage test



## Belleoftheball (1 September 2014)

Could anyone tell me the Prelim 14 dressage test as I am doing it soon and need to start practicing!
Thankyou


----------



## HeresHoping (1 September 2014)

Download it from http://www.dressagediagrams.org/ - it costs £2.50 or thereabouts.


----------



## Batgirl (1 September 2014)

Yeah sorry, buy it, I spent a fortune buying all mine, they are copyrighted and you should really purchase it yourself.  £20 will buy you a full set of laminated ones or do as here's hoping suggested if you only want the 1 or buy an individual test from the BD website.


----------



## kc100 (1 September 2014)

Sorry but agree with others - you need it to buy it. Dont trust a load of strangers on the internet to give you the correct test, you'll only end up learning something wrong and then will be frustrated on the day. Buy the test so you have a copy you can read and read again, dressage is all about accuracy and its really important to learn your tests properly.


----------



## *hic* (1 September 2014)

kc100 said:



			Sorry but agree with others - you need it to buy it. Dont trust a load of strangers on the internet to give you the correct test, you'll only end up learning something wrong and then will be frustrated on the day. Buy the test so you have a copy you can read and read again, dressage is all about accuracy and its really important to learn your tests properly.
		
Click to expand...

The reason the OP should buy it is because it is copyright!


----------



## kc100 (1 September 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			The reason the OP should buy it is because it is copyright!
		
Click to expand...

Well yes that is obvious - but putting the obvious aside you cannot trust someone to type out a test word for word, or write it from memory and then you go and do a dressage test based on that. My pet peeve is people not learning tests properly, as a show secretary readers and judges are always being blamed for reading wrong, having the wrong test....you name it, people look for any excuse to not accept their own mistakes. This would be a classic opportunity for the rider to blame someone else because they couldnt be bothered to buy the test so relied on someone else to 'tell them' the test instead and they got it wrong. 

We can all get on the copywright bandwagon but try googling most dressage tests and there are at least 5 pictures (if not more) on google images where you can read the test in full. And I am someone who works at a show centre running dressage comps and I'm very protective of all things copywright and very strict with BD rules, but you cannot control what goes up on the internet, so there is not much point in getting all politically correct when there are tonnes of images of this test available on google.


----------



## miss_c (1 September 2014)

Batgirl said:



			Yeah sorry, buy it, I spent a fortune buying all mine, they are copyrighted and you should really purchase it yourself.  £20 will buy you a full set of laminated ones or do as here's hoping suggested if you only want the 1 or buy an individual test from the BD website.
		
Click to expand...

^This

Why should I pay to buy them when somebody then wants me to send them to them for free?  See things like this a lot, especially on Facebook and it is highly frustrating.  Sorry OP, this is not a personal attack on you I promise.


----------

